# Achiote-Marinated Roast Chicken



## ibglowin (Dec 3, 2011)

Been awhile since I have posted a great food/wine recipe. Made this tonight and it turned out fantastic!

Did not follow the recipe exactly. First off you need to pick up some Achiote Paste. This is an AMAZING rub/marinade ingredient! Its a pepper but not hot at all. If you have been to a Mexican restaurant lately and had grilled chicken chances are it was marinated/rubbed in some of this stuff.

In a blender, I used olive oil only (2/3 cup) as the base, added a package of the achiote paste, Juice of 2 limes, 1 orange, 2 tbsp white vinegar, 2 tsp oregano, 1 tsp ground cumin, 2 large cloves of garlic, 2 tsp sea salt, 1 tsp black pepper, 4oz fresh cilantro. Blend well in the blender.

Place whole chicken in 1 Gallon ziplock bag, pour marinade in and seal. Mix it all up in the bag and refrigerate for at least 4 hours and overnight if possible.

Cook in oven at 350 degrees for 1.5 hours or until chicken is 165 degrees. This would be great on the grill as well but it's snowing tonight and not very good grilling weather!

I used a Dutch oven tonight, next time I want to try it with the lid off to crisp the bird and skin.

Served with smashed taters on the side.

Paired VERY well with a bottle of Mosti Mondial Chilean Rio Grande Rojo.

Bon Appétit!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 3, 2011)

Mike that looks scrumptious. If I didnt just max out my debit card with Georges order Id buy some of that spice right now. Ill have to see if the Chefs Emporium store has it. We have this store not that far from us and although the stuff is a little pricey the products there are awesome, even all the extracts that in other stores are Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 3, 2011)

My link is for a 12 pack (what I ended up ordering as it doesn't go bad) but you can buy singles for like $1.89. We have Amazon Prime so shipping is always free.

Good luck finding it locally unless you want to find the nearest "Carnicería" or Mexican food/meat market!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 3, 2011)

How did you find out about this?


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 3, 2011)

Mike, have you done the beer butt chicken on the grill? It's the best chicken I've had and your marinade would be perfect for it. I've even done 22 pound turkeys this way using apple cider in the can.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh yea, I even have the beer butt chiken holders that hold the beer and chiken. 






Good stuff!


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 3, 2011)

Wade E said:


> How did you find out about this?



We had the most amazing sandwich at the Santa fe Bar & Grill

To DIE for good! 

*Chimayo Chicken Sandwich*

Grilled achiote-marinated chicken breast with roasted poblano chile, caramelized onions, asadero cheese and orange-chipotle mayonnaise on ciabatta roll.


----------



## GerardVineyard (Dec 4, 2011)

It's snowing in NM?? Here in Northern MI, the snow we had 2 days ago is now melted....


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 4, 2011)

Yep. I am up north close to Santa fe, elevation ~6500 ft.

Ski areas are happy they go close to a foot. Supposed to get another round tonight and then get really cold the next few days with highs only in the teens. Its beginning to look a lot like Christmas!


----------



## Loren (Dec 4, 2011)

Mike, if I was in NM, I think i would have to have some Hatch Green Chile to go with the chicken. Great sounding receipe, I will try it, thanks.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 4, 2011)

I fully understand the need for a "chile fix"! I can fully recommend Biad Chili. They ship anywhere in the US with FedEx 2 day. The chile is roasted, peeled and frozen in heavy duty ziplock bags (1lb each). They then add a chunk of dry ice as well. I received a 10lb box of the whole NuMex Big Jim "medium hot" as a birthday present. They are absolutely some of the best chiles I have ever had, and some of the prettiest to boot! The medium hot is just about perfect heat wise! 





Loren said:


> Mike, if I was in NM, I think i would have to have some Hatch Green Chile to go with the chicken. Great sounding receipe, I will try it, thanks.


----------



## Loren (Dec 4, 2011)

I notice the Big Jims are sold out, they are my favorite also. 
I talked a manager at a What A Burger out of a 5 lb bag of the chiles they use on their hamburgers, it was poorly peeled and the skin was black, thought I had made a really big score.
I am currently buying some local chile, dont 'know what it is, pretty hot but good. Like you said, gotta have the chile fix, Thanks, loren


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 4, 2011)

I just looked at a bag of mine and they are actually the Joe Parker medium hot (still in stock), not the Big Jim. They are excellent!

Sounds like you got roasted but un-peeled. When you roast them your basically "burning" off the outer tough skin. Then they go into a plastic bag while hot to "sweat" the skins off so they peel easier when they have cooled down. Many people freeze them with the skins on as they say it helps to lock in the flavor more. Then you thaw and peel before you use them. I use the microwave on a whole bag for a minute or so, to help unthaw a few, pull out what I need and run under water to peel, and then toss the rest right back into the freezer. Works great!


----------

